# Meidet Ihr den Schwarzwald wegen der 2m Regelung?



## ciao heiko (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich wohne im Schwarzwald und finde mich immmer wieder in der Diskussion um die 2m Regelung mit Tourismus, Gastgebern etc.

Hierbei kommt die Frage auf, ob Touristen den Schwarzwald wirklich bewusst meiden, weil bei uns das fahren auf Singeltrails unter 2m offiziell nicht erlaubt ist.

Deshalb starte ich hier eine kleine Umfrage, welche sich gezielt an Biker auserhalb des Schwarzwaldes wendet, die einen Urlaub oder Tagesausflug im Schwarzwald schon gemacht oder geplant haben.

Meidet Ihr den Schwarzwald *wegen* der 2m Regelung und weicht Ihr in andere Reviere aus?

ciao heiko


----------



## MasterJD (29. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit kontrollen aus, gibt es sowas und wenn ja mit welchen Folgen?
Also wenn man z.B. unter der Woche fährt

War zum Biken noch nicht im Schwarzwald, auch weil ich keine Lust habe, angemacht zu werden wenn ich dort auf dem Trail unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2013)

Ja,
wir lassen unser Geld statt in Freiburg jetzt in Frankreich 

Ist aber auch sch... Wetter dort...

Grüße


----------



## M::::: (29. Mai 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja,
> wir lassen unser Geld statt in Freiburg jetzt in Frankreich
> 
> Ist aber auch sch... Wetter dort...
> ...



Ganz genau so wird's bei uns auch gemacht.
Ob das jetzt lokal irgendwo geduldet oder kontrolliert wird, ist mit egal. Im Urlaub hab ich keine Lust auf Stress .

Ich war erst letzte Woche in Frankreich; das Wetter war echt nur so mittelgut


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2013)

Ja.
Ist zwar schön dort, aber wo man mich wegen meines Hobbys nicht leiden kann (man könnte auch böse sagen: kriminalisiert), da lass ich auch mein Geld nicht.


----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2013)

ich bin zwar noch nie auf den gedanken gekommen da zu radeln hinzufahren, weil ich die alpen vor der 
haustuer hab, aber ansonsten seh ich das so wie scylla.


----------



## Stefan3500 (29. Mai 2013)

Erziehung muss sein. Wenn die letzten Wandertouris verdorrt sind wird sich der Schwarzwald Tourismusverband eventuell dem Thema wieder annehmen. Bis dahin gibt's einfach bessere Ziele. 

Dasselbe gilt im übrigen für den Gardasee und Österreich.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Mai 2013)

Schon mal danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Mir persönlich sind hier im "nördlichen/mittleren" Schwarzwald keine Bußgelder bekannt.
Kontrollen nur im Bereich der der "Haupttourismusgebiete". Wobei dies keine gezielten Kontrollen gegen Biker sind, sondern eher zufällige Begegnungen. Es gibt einen Ranger im Bereich der Hornisgrinde der zwar ermahnt, aber von mehr weiss ich nicht.
Im Bereich Feldberg, Belchen gibt es auch Ranger. Vielleicht weiss jemand wie gezielt dort die Kontrollen sind und ob es schon zu Verwarngelder gekommen ist.

Unter der Woche muss man bei uns schon Glück haben, überhaupt jemandem im Wald zu begegnen.

Aus Foren kenne ich folgende "Verwarngeld Thread" ohne mehr zu wissen als da steht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574551
http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=645

ciao heiko


----------



## axisofjustice (29. Mai 2013)

Ein paar Radler weniger (die meisten "Mountainbiker" fahren ja eh ausschließlich auf 2m-Wegen) wird der sowieso eher auf andere Freizeit'ler ausgerichtete Schwarzwald nicht merken. Erst recht nicht, wenn sie einfach ohne was zu sagen abhauen. Mit den Füßen abstimmen, ist sicher richtig, wird sich aber nicht groß negativ bemerkbar machen. Vermutlich wäre es fast effektiver, hinzufahren, die Gastwirte im tiefsten Schwarzwald mit der Problematik jeden Abend volljammern (dort wissen das nach wie vor nicht alle, ist ein dunkles Tal... ) und ankündigen, dass das Thema gerade die Runde macht und immer mehr Biker die Region meiden.

Was die Kontrollen angeht, dürfte sich ja inzwischen rumgesprochen haben, dass man allerhöchstens im Schadensfall Probleme bekommen könnte, ansonsten das Schlimmste vielleicht noch ein böser Blick der wenigen Waldn**** ist. In den meisten Gebieten (Ausnahmen stehen über mir im Post) gilt: lebbe un lebbe lasse.


----------



## M::::: (29. Mai 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Mit den Füßen abstimmen, ist sicher richtig, wird sich aber nicht groß negativ bemerkbar machen. Vermutlich wäre es fast effektiver, hinzufahren, die Gastwirte im tiefsten Schwarzwald mit der Problematik jeden Abend volljammern (dort wissen das nach wie vor nicht alle, ist ein dunkles Tal... ) und ankündigen, dass das Thema gerade die Runde macht und immer mehr Biker die Region meiden.



Das ist zwar ne schöne Idee, aber unpraktikabel. 
Ich arbeite viel und mache nicht so viel Urlaub . Da hab ich echt keine Lust in dem bisschen Urlaub Missionsarbeit zu leisten 

Dann lieber stressfrei in Länder wo mir keiner auf den Wecker geht.


----------



## axisofjustice (29. Mai 2013)

Kann Dich verstehen, kann Dir aber nur sagen, dass ich in den 5 Jahren, die ich jetzt hier lebe und bike (FR), noch mit keinem Förster aneinandergeraten bin und die wütenden Wanderer an einer Hand abzählen kann. DIMB trail rules und alles ist easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2013)

Deswegen meiden wäre zu viel gesagt; eher ein Grund mehr, nicht hinzufahren...


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Mai 2013)

In der aktuellen Bike, welche mir die DIMB zuschickt, ist auf Seite 8 ein schönes Foto vom Schwarzwald. 
Unterschrift "....solche Momente kann nicht einmal die 2m Regelung vermiesen"

In der Bike 6/2013 gibt es ein Artikel über den Schwarzwald.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...ournal-geheimparadies-schwarzwald/a15241.html

Ich kenne nicht den ganzen Artikel, aber schon im Aufmacher wir die 2m Reglung thematisiert.

Ebenso in älteren Ausgaben:

Reviervergleich: Schwarzwald gegen Pfälzer Wald 2011
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...ch-schwarzwald-gegen-pfaelzer-wald/a9487.html

Deutschland/Frankreich: Vogesen 2008
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...hland/deutschlandfrankreich-vogesen/a536.html

Immer wieder wird uns die 2m Regelung zurecht vorgehalten.

Wird langsam Zeit das die Verantwortlichen aufwachen.

ciao heiko


----------



## cännondäler__ (2. Juni 2013)

@ciao heiko:
Ich hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren auch erst 2 kurze Diskussionen, richtig Ärger gab´s nicht. Mit den Trail-Rules bin ich bislang gut gefahren und ich habe den Eindruck, daß die Tourismusverbände hier sich dem Thema angenommen haben und sich da langsam etwas tut. 
Ich kann nur jedem raten sich nicht davon abschrecken zu lassen, denn der Schwarzwald ist eine tolles Gebiet und für viele halt recht schnell zu erreichen. Klar sind die Vogesen eine Alternative, aber halt nicht so gut beschildert. Außerdem dürfte der ein oder andere Forstwegsnutzer dort etwas überfordert sein, denn die Trails dort sind halt anspruchsvoll.
cännondäler


----------



## dinamo79 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich wohne am Rande des Schwarzwald mit dem Blauen als Hausberg und unmittelbar dahinter dem Belchen, den ich mit dem Bike zuletzt 2011 erklomm und wenn, dann auch nur unter der Woche, um den vielen Touris zu entgehen -eigentlich schade, denn die Trails dort machen schon einigen Spass.

Offizielle "Ranger" und Kontrollen hab ich dort nie erlebt, selbsternannte "Ordnungshüter" in Form von oberlehrerhaften stets männlichen Touris jedoch immer wieder; zum Anfang hat man sich noch auf Diskussionen eingelassen und versucht objektiv und schlüssig seine Position darzulegen, hat von mancher Ehefrau sogar ein verständnisvolles Kopfnicken bekommen, die Oberlehrer beharrten aber stets auf ihrer Meinung und so begann ich vor allem Wochenenden und Brückentag zu meiden und nun sogar den Belchen selbst - wobei das in den letzten Monaten auch am Wetter lag.

Den Blauen als Hausberg erklimme ich immer wieder mal gerne, um die Trails abzufahren, jedoch auch wenn möglich nur samstags, da ist verständlicherweise deutlich weniger Fussvolk unterwegs als an Sonntagen. 

Fazit:
Als "Südbadener" (gebürtig aus der Kurpfalz) mit dem Südschwarzwald vor der Haustüre fahre ich dort eigentlich gerne, muss jedoch zugeben, dass ich immer häufiger auf die westliche Seite des Rheins ausweiche - schade eigentlich.


----------



## Zep2008 (4. Juni 2013)

Biken im Schwarzwald auf Trails ist doch zu 99% kein Problem.

Folgende Gedanken sollte man sich aber vor einer Tour machen:

Wo, Hotspots meiden
Wann, nicht grad am Sonntagmittag
Wieviele, macht kleine Gruppen

Wenn mann, z.B.  zur Prime-Time auf dem Kandelhöhenweg mit 15 Leuten gegen St.Peter fährt ist das gemaule der Wanderer vorprogramiert, ich finde sogar berechtigt.

Also weg aus Freiburg, dem Schaui, Feldberg und Belchen.
Nur 2 Täler weiter weg ist das ganze meist sehr entspannt.
Letzten Sonntag haben wir auf ca. 30km Trail keinen einzigen Wanderer oder Biker angetroffen.

Im Elsas gibt es meines Wissens auch so was wie eine 2m-Regelung


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Juni 2013)

Stellen wir die Frage doch mal anders:Welcher Biker hält sich wirklich an die 2m Regel!?Bei uns in BW gibts die Regel an sich au.Doch hält sich jemand daran,denk ma die wenigsten.Ich war selbst au scho im Black Forest und bin dort mit Sicherheit net nur auf 5M breiten Wanderwegen radeln gewesen...
Denk mit ein wenig Rücksicht und vorrauschauender Fahrweise sollte es eig keine Probleme geben.
Kontrollen habe ich hier bei uns noch nirgends erlebt.Eher die 9mal gescheiten Kommentare irgendwelcher Wanderhilfspolizisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (4. Juni 2013)

By the way:
Interessant finde ich ja, dass ich mit Einheimischen noch nie Diskussionen hatte, im Gegenteil, oft wird man gefragt, woher man kommt und die Leistung "da mit einem Fahrrad hochzufahren" bewundert wird.

Am Belchen habe ich auch mal den "Geisenfidel" (Schauspieler, der dort geführte Touren anbietet) angetroffen und mich mit ihm unterhalten, auch er, der dort mit Touris seine Kohle verdient, hat sich nicht an mir gestört, im Gegenteil, auch er fand es cool.

Unter den auswärtigen Touristen gibt es dann aber immer wieder mal die Hilfspolizisten. 

Ein lustiger Dialog (sinngemäss) von einer vergangenen Tour am Belchen.
Auswärtiger Touri, der schon von weitem bei meinem Anblick mit dem Kopf schüttelte: "Muss man hier denn radfahren?"
Ich: "Nein, aber muss man hier denn auch wandern? Es ist schön hier und ich nehme doch auf Wanderer Rücksicht!"
Er: "Das ist Naturschutzgebiet!"
Ich: "Ich weiss, aber was mache ich mit meinen Reifen und meinem Gewicht denn mehr kaputt als Wanderer?"
Er: "Trotzdem, das ist Naturschutzgebiet!"

In dem Moment kam gerade noch ein einheimisches Pärchen (dem Dialekt zufolge) unmittelbar an uns vorbei und hatten den Dialog wohl mitbekommen, sie grinste leicht und sagt: "Der isch bestimmt Leher!"

Da musste ich auch grinsen und schmunzeln und alle sind dann einfach ihren Weg weitergefahren/-gewandert.


----------



## Alpolex (4. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich hatte das große Privileg meine ersten beiden Schwarzwald-Touren mit dem Vater meiner Freundin im Renchtal von Oppenau aus Richtung Oberkirch und über die umliegenden Gebirgsketten bis ca. 700 Meter Höhe zu fahren. Darauf angesprochen sagte er, dass er es noch nie - auch nicht im ansässigen Biker-Club erlebt hätte dass es Ärger gibt. Und Kontrollen habe ich dort bisher auch noch nicht erlebt. Ich würde vielmehr behaupten dass die Polizei genug mit Motorradfahrern und Co. zu tun hat.

Wäre ich nicht in diesem Forum, hätte ich davon auch noch nie gehört. Allerdings ist es eben wie es ist - man muss mit den Fußgängern Rücksicht haben. Wenn ich ohne Fahrrad dort oben wäre wäre ich sicherlich auch angepisst!


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube es kommt schon klar raus, das die 2m Reglung für uns Einheimische kein Problem ist. Deshalb haben wir uns in gewisser Weise arrangiert.

Wenn wir aber etwas weiter denken, dann haben wir durch die 2m Regelung doch einige Probleme.

- Der Tourismus (Verbände, Hotels, Guides etc) kann nicht mit Trails werben. 

- Der Schwarzwald hat ein negatives Image.

- Die Biker meiden, laut Umfrage, doch in relevanter Prozentzahl den Schwarzwald. Und deren Argumente sind für mich schlüssig. 

Dazu kommt eine rechtliche Grauzone im Falle eines Unfalles. Dies ist auch einmal aus Sicht eines Guides oder (Jugend)trainers zu betrachten.

PS: In den Vogesen (z.B. bei Saverne) gibt es tatsächlich auch eine 2m Regelung. Die ist aber meines Wissens nur auf bestimmte Gebiete beschränkt und nicht allgemein.

ciao heiko


----------



## arise (4. Juni 2013)

ein viel größeres problem ist das viele der trails nichtmehr gepflegt werden und verkommen....andere werden zu forstautobahnen umgebaut und das wird in den letzten jahren schon fast zur plage !!!! wo einst ein km langer traumtrail war ist oft in der zwischenzeit ein panzertruppenübungsplatz entstanden ! da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn sogar viele einheimische den weg rüber nach frankreich machen....dort ist es zwar auch verboten in naturschuztgebieten zu fahrn...allerdings wird das meist toleriert .


----------



## axisofjustice (4. Juni 2013)

Würde der Umfrage nicht zu viel Bedeutung beimessen. Solche freiwilligen Umfragen ziehen zuallererst die Leute an, die damit ihre Protesthaltung zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.  Die Art der Frage lädt zudem dazu ein, ein empörtes "ja" anzuklicken. Hätte man gefragt "Wie steht ihr zum Waldbetretungsgesetz in BaWü" und hätte EINE Antwortoption davon "ist mir bekannt, weswegen ich den Schwarzwald meide" sein lassen, wäre das Ergebnis ebenfalls anders ausgefallen, wage ich jetzt mal zu behaupten.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juni 2013)

...dennoch interessante und relevante Umfrage, denn:

- ja, wahrscheinlich arrangiere sich alle mehr oder weniger und es ist in der Praxis kein großes Problem
- v.a. für die Einheimischen, die sich auskennen etc.
- und ja, Wanderer-Hotspots wird man überall meiden wollen 
- und rücksichtsvoll fährt man auch eh immer am besten, unabhängig von der 2m-Regel

- ABER es bleibt eine Grauzone
- und es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob Hilfspolizisten&Co offiziell im Recht sind oder sich nur im Recht fühlen
- daher stellt sich schon die Frage, ob man eine Tagestour oder gar einen Urlaub in die Region legt oder ob man sich den "theoretisch möglichen, potentiellen" Stress spart

Ist es der eine, einzige Grund nicht hinzufahren? Nein. 
Aber es ist ein Grund mehr, es sich zweimal zu überlegen, ob man hinfährt oder die ebenso attraktiven Alternativen ansteuert (Vogesen, Pfalz...).

Ich persönlich z.B. würde sehr gerne einmal quer Stuttgart->Freiburg mit max. Singletrail-Anteil fahren. Derzeit plane ich dennoch eine Woche Pfalz, u.a. weil dort _offiziell und glaubwürdig_ mit dem Bike Park und Bike-Freundlichkeit geworben wird. Man fühlt sich _willkommen_ und nicht nur _geduldet_. Die "Trail-Versprechen" der Schwarzwald-Touristiker kommen mir hingegen immer sehr "trügerisch" vor.  

Ich halte es nicht nur wegen des Themas Tourismus für absolut richtig und durchaus auch realistisch, dass wir in der Richtung "Abschaffung 2m-Regel" was bewegen.

Vielen Dank für die Initiative hier!
Hockdrik


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo Hockdrik,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Er drückt aus, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ;-)

@ axisofjustice
Sicherlich ist ein Umfrage mit 100 Teilnehmern statistisch noch nicht relevant und die Fragestellung nicht "neutral" genug. Trotzdem zeigt sie auf wohin die Meinungen gehen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch deutlich mehr abstimmen, bzw Ihre Argumente posten. 

Und ich selbst fahre z.B. nur noch ungern nach Östereich, seit ich in der "Eurosportregion Kaprun-Zell" an fast jedem Forstweg ein Verbotschild gefunden habe. Da sagte man mir auch, das diese nur aus rechtlichen Gründen da hängen und ich trotzdem fahren kann. Aber ein gutes Gefühl war das nicht.


ciao heiko


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (5. Juni 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Würde der Umfrage nicht zu viel Bedeutung beimessen. Solche freiwilligen Umfragen ziehen zuallererst die Leute an, die damit ihre Protesthaltung zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.  Die Art der Frage lädt zudem dazu ein, ein empörtes "ja" anzuklicken. Hätte man gefragt "Wie steht ihr zum Waldbetretungsgesetz in BaWü" und hätte EINE Antwortoption davon "ist mir bekannt, weswegen ich den Schwarzwald meide" sein lassen, wäre das Ergebnis ebenfalls anders ausgefallen, wage ich jetzt mal zu behaupten.



Da unterstellst Du aber Dummheit. 
Und dafür ist das Thema nach meiner Meinung zu bekannt. 

Es ist nun mal schlicht illegal sich in BaWü mit einem Rad auf einem Pfad zu bewegen! Das ist in Deutschland einmalig. 

Das kann man natürlich ignorieren. Weil, keine Sau kontrolliert am Montag Abend um 20 Uhr einen Wanderpfad. Also für die Locals und Wochenurlauber absolut kein Problem.

Ein Bike-Tourist besucht das Ländle jedoch bevorzugt an (verlängerten) Wochenenden. Und obwohl man Hot Spots der Wanderzunft bestimmt gerne meidet, bekommt man dort leichtes Outlawgefühl umsonst. 
Das mag bestimmt nicht jeder! Und so wie man hier liest, verweisen einige Wanderer nur zu gerne auf das Gesetz. Also wie mit dem Bike in der Fußgängerzone von Freiburg.... 

Allerdings meide ich den Schwarzwald nicht. Im Winter fahr ich gerne mit Ski zum Skaten da hin.


----------



## Thaddel (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir vorgenommen im Schwarzwald biken zu gehen. Bisher war mir die Regel nicht bekannt, und ist mir auch ziemlich wurscht. Ich nehm aber auch immer Rücksicht auf Wanderer. Das gehört sich so, und solle zu einem gesunden Miteinander dazugehören... Also ich werde den Schwarzwald deswegen nicht meiden.


----------



## batman11 (7. Juni 2013)

Ja ich meide den Nordschwarzwald. Schöne Trails in gibts da nicht wirklich viele - den ein oder anderen klar. Dafür alles schön geschottert für die Nordic Walker und Spaziergänger. Ganz schlecht inzwischen gastronomische Rückbau - touristisch ist der NSW absolut tot und da wollen die noch einen Nationalpark. Bei gleicher Anfahrt gehts bei mir jeden falls in die Pfalz mit supertrails und anschliessendem Apresbike - oder auch Frankreich. Schade um die schöne gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (7. Juni 2013)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Da unterstellst Du aber Dummheit.
> Und dafür ist das Thema nach meiner Meinung zu bekannt.


Nein, das würde ich nicht Dummheit nennen. Aber es ist doch bekannt, dass Umfragen je nach Fragestellung sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erhalten. Frag mal in einem Medizin-Forum "hast Du schonmal einen Beinbruch erlitten?" und es wird auch überdurchschnittlich viele "ja"-Antworten geben.

Die Umfrage ist aus vielen Gründen interessant, wie Hockdrik gut zusammenfasst. Aber man kann sie m.E. noch nicht mal ansatzweise hochrechnen, denn es verhält sich wie bei vielen anderen (politischen) Themen auch: die, die sich nicht dran stören, melden sich oft nicht zu Wort.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass noch mal ein aktueller Post zum Thema 2m-Regel:

_"Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auch kÃ¼nftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. âDie Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewÃ¤hrtâ, erklÃ¤rte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (GrÃ¼ne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage." _
Zitat aus StZ-Artikel zur 2m-Regel

So wie ich die Presse kenne, wird der Artikel jetzt so oder so Ã¤hnlich in BaWÃ¼ die Runde durch die Tageszeitungen machen. Ein idealer AnknÃ¼pfungspunkt, fÃ¼r alle Biker in BaWÃ¼ sich bei ihren lokalen und regionalen Medien mit Online-Kommentaren und Leserbriefen gegen die 2m-Regel stark zu machen und darauf hinzuweisen, dass ein Miteinander im Wald statt 2m-Regel die viel bessere LÃ¶sung ist.

Siehe auch Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## Hufi (6. August 2013)

Hallo
fahre selber auch im Nordschwarzewald meistens am WE, da mir in der Woche einfach die Zeit fehlt, extra für eine Tour in den Schwarzwald zu fahren. Nur am WE bleibt das Treffen mit manchen "roten Socken" leider nicht aus. Da kann man versuchen die Hotspots zu mieden wie man will. Diskusionen hatte ich auch schon mehrere. 
Ich kann die Leute schon verstehen wenn der Schwarzwald gemieden wird, warum sich damit abgeben wenn man 2h weiter sowohl im Westen als auch im Süden sehr gute/bessere Reviere hat und keinen Stress bekommt.
In den letzten Jahren war ich auch auf der CMT und habe versucht mit Leuten am Schwarzwaldstand(Regionen) über die 2m Regel zu reden. Ergebnis kein Interesse oder vielleicht die falsche Person
Es wird ja immer mit großen Bildern "Mountainbiker auf Singletrail" geworben. Auf meine Nachfrage ob das nicht eine kleine Irreführung wäre, ebenfalls keine Antwort. 
Und das schmale Wege zu Einflugschneisen für den Harvester umgebaut werden, kann ich leider auch bestätigen.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. August 2013)

Passend zum Thema und nur falls hier noch nicht aufgeschlagen:
Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel in BaWü


Ist recht simpel und in 2 Minuten erledigt: einfach Name und E-Mail-Adresse angeben und mit einem Klick digital für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel unterzeichnen. Kann man auch anonym bzw. nicht öffentlich sichtbar machen - zählt dennoch. Auch Stimmen außerhalb BaWü zählen.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ist recht simpel und in 2 Minuten erledigt: einfach Name und E-Mail-Adresse angeben .



Die E-Mail kann man auch weglassen!

Name und Adresse reicht.

ciao heiko


----------



## barkas (30. August 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Ein lustiger Dialog (sinngemäss) von einer vergangenen Tour am Belchen.
> Auswärtiger Touri, der schon von weitem bei meinem Anblick mit dem Kopf schüttelte: "Muss man hier denn radfahren?"
> Ich: "Nein, aber muss man hier denn auch wandern? Es ist schön hier und ich nehme doch auf Wanderer Rücksicht!"
> Er: "Das ist Naturschutzgebiet!"
> ...



Hallo,

als Einheimischer, der sowohl radelt, als auch wandert:

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Wanderer und einem Fahrradfahrer ist im Gelände ungefähr so wie zwischen Spz Kette und Spz Rad: Du hast als Biker bei gleichem Gewicht einen viel größeren Bodendruck auf eine kleinere Aufstandsfläche. Umgekehrt ist man dafür auf Strassen mit Reifen wieder im Vorteil.

Dazu stärkere laterale Kräfte durch höhere Geschwindigkeit, welche sich gerade auf schmalen Wegen in steilem Gelände mit instabilen Böden (z.B. lehmige Mergel) mit Bodenerosion bis zu leichten Hangrutschungen bemerkbar machen (gerade wieder negativ im Wutachgebiet erlebt!).

Du hast als Biker in einem Naturschutzgebiet auf solchen Wegen nichts zu suchen. Das ist einfach rücksichtslos der Natur gegenüber (von dem Aufwand der ehrenamtlichen Wegebauer, dies wieder herzurichten, ganz zu schweigen). Fertig. 

Und was Touren am Belchen betrifft: Hinten runter - ist glaube ich der Westweg - auf den Serpentinen, da trifft genau das mit der verstärkten Erosion durch die tiefen Spurrillen und die Probleme mit Wanderern zu. Wenn Du die Natur erleben willst, dann gibt es geeigneter Trails dafür, wo Du weniger "störst". Und wenn es Dir um die Schwierigkeiten und Deine Technik geht, dann gehe in den Bike-Park.

Im Übrigen gilt: Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und man toleriert sich wunderbar. Wenn man aber mit Karacho und ohne rechtzeitige Warnung von hinten an 70-Jährige ältere Frauen heranfährt, so dass diese vor Schreck zur Seite springen und schwer stürzen (diesen Sommer am Kybfelsen erlebt) und einfach weiterfährt, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man (von mir) bei voller Fahrt unsanft vom Rad geholt wird, um die Personalien aufzunehmen.

Nix für ungut.


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2013)

Ich finde deinen Beitrag gut, barkas. Ich bin auch voll bei dir, was besonders erosionsgefährdete Wege angeht. Wenn dort dann explizit das Biken verboten wird, bin ich gerne bereit dort abzusteigen und zu schieben. Oftmals wird das Biken aber auch auf Wegen verboten, bei denen man von erhöhter Erosionsgefahr nicht sprechen kann, sondern nur weil hier vielleicht ein erhöhtes Wandereraufkommen gegeben ist oder eben einfach nur wegen dieser saudämlichen, alles diskriminierenden 2m-Regel.
Wenn der Boden durch lange Regenfälle besonders tief ist, verzichte ich auch oft auf das Biken an den entsprechenden Stellen. Hier gibt es dann natürlich schlecht die Möglichkeit, die Beschilderung für Bikeverbot bei schlechtem Wetter aufzustellen und bei besseren Bedingungen wieder abzubauen. Hier muss an den Versand der Biker appelliert und das Miteinander statt Gegeneinander gefördert werden.


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Oftmals wird das Biken aber auch auf Wegen verboten, bei denen man von erhöhter Erosionsgefahr nicht sprechen kann, sondern nur weil hier vielleicht ein erhöhtes Wandereraufkommen gegeben ist oder eben einfach nur wegen dieser saudämlichen, alles diskriminierenden 2m-Regel.



Hi,

ich finde die 2m-Regel auch unnötig. Man sollte das lockerer handhaben bis vielleicht ca. 50cm breiten Pfaden, da diese i.d.R. seitenbefestigter angelegt sind und man hier auch behutvoller fahren kann. Oder bestimmte Wege nur bergauf genehmigen. Solange man Rücksicht nimmt und eben wie Du vorbildlich nicht nach Regenfällen, die den Boden aufweichen, fährt. Aber darunter muss es wirklich nicht sein.

Das ist wie mit den "Freeridern", welche unbedingt meinen wegen schönerem "Powder" auch bei Lawinengefahrstufe 3 abseits der Pisten fahren zu müssen und andere mitgefährden.

Am besten wäre es doch, wenn sich z.B. die Leute, welche gerne wilder fahren, ihre Wege selber anlegen und in Stand halten. Das habe ich z.B. auf Madeira gesehen. Der Schwarzwaldverein oder der Club des Vosges steckt unglaublich viel Arbeit in den Erhalt der Wege. Wenn das auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht und ein Geben und Nehmen ist, dann wächst auch das gegenseitige Verständnis.

Nur bleibt halt Naturschutzgebiet Naturschutzgebiet. Ich kenne auch schöne alte Steige in der Wutachschlucht, die bewusst seit über 20 Jahren zwecks Renaturierung nicht mehr ausgeschildert und in Karten verzeichnet sind (und wo ich auch schon Luchsspuren sichtete). Oder Schneeschuhtourengebiete am Feldberg, welche halt Refugien von Auer- und Birkwild sind. Das muss man halt respektieren. Und z.B. auf den Hochweiden der Hautes Chaumes haben Radler überhaupt nichts zu suchen. Da ist nicht umsonst auch für Wanderer viel abgesperrt oder mit Bohlen ausgelegt.

"Lustig" finde ich halt immer diese "saucoolen" Biker, die jegliche Kritik immer als oberlehrerhaft und spießig abtun (wie auch hier teils im Thread). Nur weil Ihnen halt der geistige Horizont fehlt bzw. er tief unterhalb der Grasnarbe liegt.


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

arise schrieb:


> weg rüber nach frankreich machen....dort ist es zwar auch verboten in naturschuztgebieten zu fahrn...allerdings wird das meist toleriert .



Ganz tolle Einstellung! 

Es ist in anderen Ländern auch verboten, Müll im Wald zu entsorgen. Allerdings wird das meist toleriert. Die paar Autoreifen und Kühlschränke stören ja auch kaum. Sollen sich nicht so haben, diese spießigen Oberlehrer.

Es ist auch verboten, andere mutwillig zusammen zu schlagen. Trotzdem wird das bei mir meist toleriert, da ich dicke Oberarme habe.

Na, schmecksch de Brägel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrRadler (31. August 2013)

Nicht wegen der 2m Regel, wegen der Schwaben 


meine Familie kommt zum Teil aus Nagold, ich darf sowas sagen ;-P


----------



## arise (31. August 2013)

mensch barkas.....was hat das selbstverständliche verhalten usw mit der 2m regel zu tun ?

Hätt dich hiet nacht de nachtkrab gweckt und aschliesend de dildab gritte ??? ;-)


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

arise schrieb:


> mensch barkas.....was hat das selbstverständliche verhalten usw mit der 2m regel zu tun ?
> 
> Hätt dich hiet nacht de nachtkrab gweckt und aschliesend de dildab gritte ??? ;-)



Es geht darum, dass manche nach Frankreich rüberwechseln, weil dort das Fahren in Naturschutzgebieten mehr toleriert werde. Zumindest hast Du das angesprochen. 

Und ich bin eben der Meinung, dass das nicht in Ordnung ist. Der Schutz der Natur sollte vor dem eigenen Spass Vorrang haben.

Falls Du selbst das nicht machst, ist das ja in Ordnung.

Gruß


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2013)

Naja, auch eine 50cm-Regel ist aus meiner Sicht Unsinn, denn man kann nicht einfach generalisieren, dass das Befahren von noch schmaleren Wegen entweder gefährlich oder umweltschädlich sei.
Dass man in Naturschutzgebieten nicht abseits der existierenden Wege fahren sollte, erklärt sich von selbst. Allerdings finde ich grade bei dem von dir genannten Beispiel von Bohlenwegen nicht, dass man hier grundsätzlich nicht fahren darf. Beispielsweise ist am Hohloh bei Kaltenbronn das Fahren auf den Bohlenwegen durch das Hochmoor laut Beschilderung verboten. Das kann ich so nicht ganz nachvollziehen, denn erstens sind die Bohlenwege ja befestigte Holzwege, die von Reifen weder stärker belastet werden als von Wanderern (das Gewicht verteilt sich über die Holzplanken auf die gleiche Aufstandsfläche und das Mehrgewicht des Rades wird oftmals durch Reisegepäck oder Körperfett der Wanderer überkompensiert) und man zweitens auf solchen Wegen eh sehr langsam fährt und daher auch keine Wanderer gefährden kann. Und wenn es wirklich mal so eng sein sollte, dass Gegenverkehr schlecht vorbeikommt, steige ich auch ab und lasse sie vorbei.


----------



## mw.dd (31. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> ...
> Dass man in *generell *nicht abseits der existierenden Wege fahren sollte,...



So stimmt es. Ob Naturschutzgebiet oder nicht, ist dabei unerheblich.


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So stimmt es. Ob Naturschutzgebiet oder nicht, ist dabei unerheblich.



Natürlich richtig. Aber in Naturschutzgebieten eben umso wichtiger, zu beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (31. August 2013)

@barkas: Hier im Faden gehts um die 2m-Regel und die hat nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun sondern - wenn wir mal annehmen es entstünden tatsächlich die von dir aufgeführten Auswirkungen - um Schutz von Eigentum, in unserer schönen Kulturschaft "Baumplantage".

Persönlich hab ich überhaupt kein Problem damit, die 2m-Regel zu brechen. Ist mir total schnurz - und in dem Fall ist mir dann auch die "Natur" egal. Mich schützt sie ned - also wieso sollt ich?


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, auch eine 50cm-Regel ist aus meiner Sicht Unsinn, denn man kann nicht einfach generalisieren, dass das Befahren von noch schmaleren Wegen entweder gefährlich oder umweltschädlich sei.



Naja, auf z.B. schmalen nur 2-3 Fuß-/Handbreiten (die Schmalseite ist gemeint) schmalen Wegen im Wald, welche i.d.R. dem Relief folgen und nicht so in den Hang hinein gebaut sind, machen die Reifen insbesondere
nach Regenfällen den Weg einfach total kaputt. 

Auf breiteren Wegen, welche häufig auch durch Ausbringen von feinem Schotter oder Rindenmulch besser drainiert sind (wie z.B. teils am Hirzberg), sind die Schäden auch nach Regen deutlich geringer.

Und je breiter, umso eher kann man auch ausweichen.


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Dass man in Naturschutzgebieten nicht abseits der existierenden Wege fahren sollte, erklärt sich von selbst. Allerdings finde ich grade bei dem von dir genannten Beispiel von Bohlenwegen nicht, dass man hier grundsätzlich nicht fahren darf.



Zu den Bohlenwegen: Die sind i.d.R. ja nicht durchgängig, sondern häufig gerade an den besonders beanspruchten und schon erodierten Flächen. Dazwischen ist der Untergrund aber trotzdem empfindlich. 

Das gilt genauso für Wanderer, die sich nicht an die Absprerrungen halten und unbedingt Abkürzungen machen müssen, und am Ende sind weite Flächen einfach platte Erde und ohne Bewuchs. Beim nächsten Starkregen gibt das dann eine schöne Spül-Dedunation. Die Rillen werden zu tiefen Riefen und irgenwann hat man 20-30cm eingesenkte neue "Wege", teilweise parallel im Abstand von wenigen Dezimetern. 

Es gibt genügend Wege im Schwarzwald und den Vogesen. Unabhängig von der 2-Meter-Regel. Da muss man nicht noch in Naturschutzgebieten fahren, wie der user nach Dir ja zum Besten gibt.


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

Child3k schrieb:


> @barkas in unserer schönen Kulturschaft "Baumplantage".
> 
> Persönlich hab ich überhaupt kein Problem damit, die 2m-Regel zu brechen. *Ist mir total schnurz - und in dem Fall ist mir dann auch die "Natur" egal*. Mich schützt sie ned - also wieso sollt ich?



Es sind lange nicht alle Gebiete im Schwarzwald "Baumplantagen". Ich könnte Dir auf Nachfrage ein paar nette Trails bzw. Steige nennen.

Aber Dein Nachtrag disqualifiziert Dich selbst. 

Lasse mich raten: Du snowboardest oder carvst auch ganz gerne (bist halt ein ganz hipper und cooler Sunnyboy). Und wenn da halt so schöne Hänge in einem Lawinengebiet liegen, kümmerst Du Dich einen feuchten Dreck drum, ob Du damit andere eventuell gefährdest, wenn Du diese gesperrten Hänge befährst. Haupsache hast Deinen Spass, sollen sie sich doch aufregen, die ollen Spießer.

Sage mal: Bist Du eigentlich FDP-Wähler? Vom Egoismus und der Ignoranz her würdest Du da nämlich perfekt hinpassen.


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2013)

barkas schrieb:


> Zu den Bohlenwegen: Die sind i.d.R. ja nicht durchgängig, sondern häufig gerade an den besonders beanspruchten und schon erodierten Flächen. Dazwischen ist der Untergrund aber trotzdem empfindlich.



Ich war noch nicht viel im Schwarzwald und hab daher noch nicht viele dieser Bohlenwege dort gesehen. Aber zumindest die, die ich kenne, sind alle durchgängig von Anfang Hochmoor bis Ende Hochmoor. Daher mach ich da bestimmt nix kaputt, wenn ich mit 10 km/h entspannt drüber rolle.

Wie gesagt, ich finde man muss der Natur da genügen Respekt entgegen bringen. Ich möchte nämlich auch nicht, dass schöne Trails durch rücksichtslosen Dauergebrauch von Enduristi und Co dauerhaft zerstört werden. Das sieht erstens furchtbar aus und zweitens macht es auch nicht unbedingt Spaß einen von Spurrillen und Auswaschungen durchfressenen Pfad entlang zu eiern. Bitte verwechsele aber nicht politische Gesinnung mit Sozialverhalten. Das geht unter die Gürtellinie und hat hier nix zu suchen.


----------



## Child3k (31. August 2013)

barkas schrieb:


> Es sind lange nicht alle Gebiete im Schwarzwald "Baumplantagen". Ich könnte Dir auf Nachfrage ein paar nette Trails bzw. Steige nennen.
> 
> Aber Dein Nachtrag disqualifiziert Dich selbst.
> 
> ...



Ich fang von hinten an:
FDP - lachhaft. Das mich mal jemand mit dem Haufen in Verbindung bringt - kam das weil ich was von Besitzschutz geschrieben hab? Deshalb gibts die 2m-Regel - gut find ich die trotzdem nicht.
Snowboard / Ski - weder noch. Als Sunnyboy hat mich auch noch keiner bezeichnet.
Aber wenigstens find ich deinen Post recht amüsant - ist doch auch ein Wert.

Zum Thema:
Gut - okay. Ich gebs zu - teilweise ist das durchaus ironisch gemeint gewesen. Natürlich schwierig für dich, das herauszulesen.
Und ja - du hast Rest, hier gehts ja im Grunde um die 2m-Regel speziell im Schwarzwald. Mein Fehler - mein Kommentar mit den Baumplantagen bezog sich doch eher auf den gesamten Geltungsbereich der Regelung.


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Bitte verwechsele aber nicht politische Gesinnung mit Sozialverhalten.



Das war selbstverständlich nicht auf Dich gemünzt. Wir sind denke ich fast einer Meinung.

PS: Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Bohlenwege im Nordschwarzwald in der Hornisgrinde-Gegend. 
Ich führte die in den Vogesen nur beispielsweise an, da hier angedeutet wurde (nicht von Dir), dass manche in die Naturschutzgebiete in Frankreich ausweichen, da dort mehr falsch verstandene Toleranz herrsche.

Gruß


----------



## barkas (31. August 2013)

Child3k schrieb:


> Ich gebs zu - teilweise ist das durchaus ironisch gemeint gewesen. Natürlich schwierig für dich, das herauszulesen.



Dann ist ja alles gut. In der Tat schwierig rauszulesen, da es solche - ernstgemeinten - Kommentare tatsächlich manchmal gibt. Und dann neige ich auch gerne zu etwas mehr Schärfe.

Ansonsten: Ich finde die 2m-Regel auch überarbeitungswürdig. Schließlich hasse ich die Forstautobahnen auch als Wanderer wie die Pest.

Es sollten bis auf Ausnahmen, in denen z.B. der Erosionsschutz und die Natur einfach Vorrang haben, die Wege freigegeben werden. Und Naturschutzgebiete bleiben tabu, fertig. 

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme allerdings vorausgesetzt. Und von mir aus erst mal 1 Jahr auf Probe, ob das gegenseitige Miteinander funktioniert.

Man kann ja durchaus die Beschilderung so anbringen, dass bestimmte Wege nur Wanderern vorbehalten bleiben, und andere eben Bikern. Nur müssten dafür eben auch die entsprechenden Fahrradclubs/Biker ehrenamtlich ebenfalls für deren Instandsetzung sorgen. Wie es eben der Schwarzwaldverein für die Wanderwege macht (man muss im gegenteiligen Fall deren berechtigten Ärger sonst schon verstehen).

Und zu schmale Wege sollten eben aus der Schwierigkeit heraus, sich dort gegenseitig auszuweichen bzw. aus Gründen des Vegetationsschutz, gesperrt bleiben bzw. nur bergauf (weniger Geschwindigkeit) oder nicht nach ausgiebigen Regenfällen.

Darauf sollte man sich doch einigen können?

Und sonst: Schwamm drüber!


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2013)

Wer sagt denn, das im Schwarzwaldverein nur Wanderer sind? Ich bin mir sicher, das da auch eine gehörige Anzahl Biker Mitglied sind. Daher sehe ich da nicht unbedingt die Fahrradclubs in der Pflicht, zumal es denen ja oftmals an Akzeptanz bei den Waldbesitzern fehlt. Lieber sollte da der Schwarzwaldverein eine Radler-Initiative starten und die Bedürfnisse beider Freizeitaktivitäten zumindest ähnlich priorisieren.


----------



## barkas (1. September 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, das im Schwarzwaldverein nur Wanderer sind? Ich bin mir sicher, das da auch eine gehörige Anzahl Biker Mitglied sind. Daher sehe ich da nicht unbedingt die Fahrradclubs in der Pflicht, zumal es denen ja oftmals an Akzeptanz bei den Waldbesitzern fehlt. Lieber sollte da der Schwarzwaldverein eine Radler-Initiative starten und die Bedürfnisse beider Freizeitaktivitäten zumindest ähnlich priorisieren.



Reine Vermutung. Im SWV sind halt schon meist eher ältere Leute als der Durchschnitt hier organisiert und engagiert.

Es gab auch mal einen Artikel in der Badischen diesen Sommer, dass sie z.B. "Nachwuchs" für die regelmäßige Wartung der Beschilderung suchen. Scheint recht aufwändig zu sein.

Und zum Erhalt der Wege gehört neben der Ausbesserung abgerutschter Stellen, dem Auslegen von Bohlen (einzelner Planken) an besonders feuchten Stellen mit tiefen Böden, dem Beseitigen oder Zersägen umgestürzter Bäume, dem Nachbessern von Brücken/Stegen, dem Anlegen von Stufen bzw. Geländer u.a. auch das Freihalten der Wege von Vegetation. Das macht höllisch Arbeit bei dem großen Wegenetz.

Und genau dieses Argument der Wandervereine, dass bis jetzt sie die alleinige Arbeit verrichten, ist eben nicht gänzlich von der Hand zu weisen. 

Umgekehrt macht sich der Gemeinderat in Kirchzarten ja auch gerade unbeliebt, da er den Ausbau des Bikeparks erschwert/verhindert und gerade hier die ehrenamtliche Arbeit von Bike-Begeisterten entwertet.

Das mit der Radler-Sektion beim SWV könnte übrigens eine gute Idee sein. Durch seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag würde man dann den Ausbau und Erhalt bzw. die Beschilderung auch der Radwege mitfinanzieren. Und den SWV auch etwas verjüngen.

Sodele, jetzetle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (1. September 2013)

Man kann als Biker ja sicher auch so beitragszahlendes Mitglied werden, oder? Dann kann man wenigstens lustige argumentieren wenn man mit einem der "Vereinskollegen" aneinander gerät


----------



## 12die4 (1. September 2013)

Klar kann man das. Ich würde vermutlich sogar beitreten, wenn ich im Schwarzwald wohnen würde. Da ich aber nur 1-2mal im Jahr da bin, macht es für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## barkas (1. September 2013)

Child3k schrieb:


> Man kann als Biker ja sicher auch so beitragszahlendes Mitglied werden, oder? Dann kann man wenigstens lustige argumentieren wenn man mit einem der "Vereinskollegen" aneinander gerät



Man kann auch einfach Spenden. Mache ich z.B. so bei Loipen. Vereinsmeiern ist nicht so meines.

Man kann auch einfach freiwillig helfen. Die suchen explizit Freiwillige. Unabhängig von einem Beitritt. Überlege ich mir für nächstes Frühjahr für ein paar seit langem nicht mehr geflegte Pfade.

Nur kann man dann halt nicht mitentscheiden. Muss jeder selbst wissen.

Aneinandergeraten wird man sowieso meist nur, wenn man sich nicht an einfachste Regeln des Miteinander hält. Oder auf Provokation aus ist (scheint Dir ja manchmal daran gelegen?).


----------



## Zep2008 (2. September 2013)

Natur kaputtmachen, , mit dem Rad, Waldweg lass ich gelten.


----------



## barkas (2. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung, wie Du das meinst? Mach mal ganze Sätze!


----------



## mw.dd (2. September 2013)

barkas schrieb:


> ... das Freihalten der Wege von Vegetation. Das macht höllisch Arbeit bei dem großen Wegenetz.
> ...



Bei der Freihaltung von Wegen von Vegetation hilft regelmäßiges Begehen oder auch Befahren 



barkas schrieb:


> ...
> Und genau dieses Argument der Wandervereine, dass bis jetzt sie die alleinige Arbeit verrichten, ist eben nicht gänzlich von der Hand zu weisen.
> ...
> Das mit der Radler-Sektion beim SWV könnte übrigens eine gute Idee sein. Durch seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag würde man dann den Ausbau und Erhalt bzw. die Beschilderung auch der Radwege mitfinanzieren. Und den SWV auch etwas verjüngen.
> ...



Die Motivation von Mountainbikern, beim SWV Mitglied zu werden, ließe sich sicher erheblich fördern, wenn der SWV für ein Miteinander auf allen Wegen einträte und aufhört, Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern zu beschwören, als wären die ein Naturgesetz.


----------



## 12die4 (2. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Motivation von Mountainbikern, beim SWV Mitglied zu werden, ließe sich sicher erheblich fördern, wenn der SWV für ein Miteinander auf allen Wegen einträte und aufhört, Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern zu beschwören, als wären die ein Naturgesetz.



Immerhin wurde ja jetzt auch vom SWV beschlossen, das MTB-Trail und -Wegenetz im Schwarzwald gehörig auszubauen. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, was genau wir da erwarten können, aber es ist zumindest ein Schritt auf die Biker zu. Und das ist auch gut und wichtig so.


----------



## mw.dd (2. September 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Immerhin wurde ja jetzt auch vom SWV beschlossen, das MTB-Trail und -Wegenetz im Schwarzwald gehörig auszubauen. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, was genau wir da erwarten können, aber es ist zumindest ein Schritt auf die Biker zu. Und das ist auch gut und wichtig so.



Das ist keine Initiative des SWV, sondern eine PR-Aktion der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH, die positive Presse braucht. Daran ist gar nichts gut und richtig - oder braucht hier jemand virtuelle Mountainbike-Reservate?

Wer mag, liest sich dazu die aktuelle Mitgliederzeitschrift des SWV durch und googelt mal die Äußerungen von SWV und Behördenvertretern zum Thema. Danach weiß man, an welchem Tag das Minimalziel - 10% des MTB-Wegenetz auf Trails - erreicht sein wird: Am St-Nimmerleins-Tag.

Helfen wird nur die Streichung der einschlägigen Bestimmungen des Waldgesetzes! Wer dabei helfen will. in meiner Signatur ist ein Link


----------



## barkas (2. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei der Freihaltung von Wegen von Vegetation hilft regelmäßiges Begehen oder auch Befahren



In der Mauchachschlucht (Nebenfluss der Gauchachschlucht, welche wiederum in die Wutachschlucht einmündet) hätte ich im Juni eine Machete gebraucht. Mannshohes dichtes Gestrüpp, so dass man den Weg teils nur erahnen konnte. Er wird einfach praktisch nicht begangen, obwohl wunderschön!

Der insbesondere im oberen Teil sehr schmale Wendt-Höhenweg im Krottenbachtal (Nebental der Wutach) ist relativ neu und mühevoll wieder angelegt worden und nach den extensiven Regenfällen im Mai/Juni gleich mal von zwei stupiden Bikern an vielen Stellen wieder ruiniert worden. Hier sollte Biken nicht erlaubt sein, da die Böden hier recht instabil sind. 

(Stichwort: Rutschungen am Eichberg / unterer Eichberghstutz, welche wegen ihrer Größe neben anderen Rutschungen in diesem Gebiet u.a. auch im Geologischen Führer Blumberg 8117 beschrieben sind.)

Ähnliche Beispiele auf Anfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (2. September 2013)

bin am we ma wieder durch n Schwarzwald, hatte kein prob, war weit und breit keiner unterwegs richtung simonswald

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## client (4. September 2013)

"Meidet Ihr den Schwarzwald *wegen* der 2m Regelung und weicht Ihr in andere Reviere aus?"
JA!
War einmal im SW um dort eine Woche zu trainieren. Wollte gerne einmal sehe, wo solche Weltklasse- Bikerinnen, wie Sabine S. das Biken erlernt haben.
Da ich ohne Zollstock radl, wurde ich auch prombt von einem ältern Wandersmann belehrt, er war übrigens einer von drei Waldbesuchern, die ich an dem Tag getroffen habe.
Auch mein Pensionsgastgeber hatte mich schon frühzeitig auf die massiven Einschränkungen für Biker hingewiesen.
Wer möchte solche Diskussionen im Bikeurlaub?? Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Und so meide ich nun den Schwarzwald und überlasse den Rentnerreisebussen das Feld.

Brixen ist super für Biker, gibt dort zwar auch Vorschriften gegen uns Sportler, aber wie das halt so ist in Italien, selbst die Hotelbesitzer führten uns durch verbotenes Land.
Niemand hat mich dort jemals angemacht oder belehrt. 

Ich würde sicherlich öfters in den SW zum biken reisen, da ich die weitläufigen Waldregionen sehr schätze.
Nur Forstautobahnen gehören ganz bestimmt nicht zum dauerhaften Untergrund meiner Laufräder. 
Und nach 5 Jahrzehnten Lebenserfahrung ertrage ich keine Menschen, die ihrerseits den Wald gemäß ihrer Lebenseinstellung nutze, mir meine aber verbieten wollen. Wer mich im Wald blöd belehren will, der hat anschließend sicherlich ein noch schlechteres Bild von Mountainbikern, wenn ich mit ihm "gesprochen" habe. 
Um unser Image nicht noch mehr zu belasten, verzichte ich deshalb liebe auf solche Regionen, wie den Schwarzwald und auf die dort zu erwartenden "Gespräche" mit "eindimensionalen Persönlichkeiten".


----------



## Redshred (29. September 2013)

Jetzt dafür voten, damit es den ersten Platz bekommt:
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, 
ABER die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## 12die4 (23. November 2013)

Leider kann man nicht mehrfach unterzeichnen...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Aber man kann die letzten Reserven mobilisieren! Wir treffen bei unseren Aktionen immer wieder auf Biker, die zwar die Petition kennen, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen (noch keine Zeit gehabt, Link verlegt etc.) noch nicht unterschrieben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

